# Very Sick Wife.



## froggy7777

My wife has an illness which is treatable but she can not be cured unless it is healing by God. This is very difficult for me. Anyone else have a similar situation and if so how are you coping? I find myself seeking God's help everyday and pleading with God for healing but she grow worse each day. I plead; " I want my wife back ". If you happen to read this post, I covet your prayers. Thank you. I know I should probably not read some of the other post dealing with anything about sex as it only stirs up my memories, and of course hurts as I realize I can not have that type of life ever again. Do I want someone else--NO. Just felt like posting this morning. Oh in away its great to have memories. We have had a wonderful marriage. A wonderful life. I thank God he allowed me to have this woman.


----------



## the guy

God also works through a lot of great doctors...so whats her problem?

I mean go find a doctor that believes in God and then maybe your wife will get her head out of her butt and get the care she needs.

God helps those who help them selves....looks like your wife wants to die....there are so many blessing out there and yet your wife won't take the time to search them out and get the help from a doctor who was blessed by God to have the talent to heal your old lady!

At the end of the day you can't control her, it will be here choice die now or die years from now...living and doing Gods work.

And God knows there is a lot of work to do down here.....It's a shame she is going to waste it by not seeing a doctor.


----------



## Corpuswife

the guy said:


> God also works through a lot of great doctors...so whats her problem?
> 
> I mean go find a doctor that believes in God and then maybe your wife will get her head out of her butt and get the care she needs.
> 
> God helps those who help them selves....looks like your wife wants to die....there are so many blessing out there and yet your wife won't take the time to search them out and get the help from a doctor who was blessed by God to have the talent to heal your old lady!
> 
> At the end of the day you can't control her, it will be here choice die now or die years from now...living and doing Gods work.
> 
> And God knows there is a lot of work to do down here.....It's a shame she is going to waste it by not seeing a doctor.


That feels like a harsh comment. I am not sure if you know much about this persons condition. However, how do you know that they haven't been to doctors, etc?

---------------------

It's good that you are reaching out. I pray that your wife can find some relief and peace. If you are a caregiver, to your wife, take care of yourself. Perhaps talk to someone at your church, a counselor, etc. It's important to not solely be the "caregiver" but to take care of yourself.


----------



## 225985

froggy7777 said:


> My wife has an illness which is treatable but she can not be cured unless it is healing by God.


Frog, Please provide more details so that we can help you. Is your wife refusing medical care but instead waiting for God to heal her? If her faith is that deep and strong, then she must believe that God provided everything around her, and has provided doctors with skills to diagnosis her and provided others with the skills to make the drugs that will treat her condition.


----------



## SecondTime'Round

froggy7777 said:


> My wife has an illness which is treatable but she can not be cured unless it is healing by God. This is very difficult for me. Anyone else have a similar situation and if so how are you coping? I find myself seeking God's help everyday and pleading with God for healing but she grow worse each day. I plead; " I want my wife back ". If you happen to read this post, I covet your prayers. Thank you. I know I should probably not read some of the other post dealing with anything about sex as it only stirs up my memories, and of course hurts as I realize I can not have that type of life ever again. Do I want someone else--NO. Just felt like posting this morning. Oh in away its great to have memories. We have had a wonderful marriage. A wonderful life. I thank God he allowed me to have this woman.


I'm sorry for what you're going through .

One of my good friends has "lost" her husband due to a massive stroke that he survived a few years ago. They are only in their fifties and it's so very difficult for her . And of course for him. And their children. 

"In sickness and in health" is no joke. It's probably one of the hardest parts of marriage vows.

I'll say a prayer for you today.


----------



## the guy

By no means do I mean to be harsh....my point is your wife can do so much more.

Not only is she not thinking about you and her family, but only God knows what is in store for her. I mean she could have the possibility to touch someones life in the future and yet she doesn't take the opportunity to take advantage of what God has given the medical field?


----------



## jorgegene

You got it. Prayers


----------



## phillybeffandswiss

I think the guy read it like me, until I noticed it may be an ESL post. There are religions which believe only God can heal them. 

If this is the case, I hope your prayers are answered.


----------



## froggy7777

C R P S. Look it up and then you will understand. Complex Regional Pain Syndrome.


----------



## froggy7777

Been to doctor. Only a Neurologist knows about it. Its Neurological. Other doctors have no understanding about it. She is going to a doctor. The best she can do is pain medication-24/7. This only helps a little. Treatable BUT NOT CURABLE. +


----------



## TBT

Correct me if I'm wrong,but I believe you've been married almost 60 years,and knowing that I can only try to imagine how difficult this must be for you both. Sending prayers your way. God bless.


----------



## arbitrator

*Froggy: My heart goes out to both you and your W! Please rest assured that my perpetual prayers are going out for you both and that you will be on my Church prayer list!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Catherine602

Have you tried the Mayo Clinic? Make sure that she takes vit C and D. Google the recommendations and the scientific data that support supplementation and maintaining blood levels. Consult her physician on the dosage and have him/her check your wife's blood levels.

God bless and keep you and your wife.


----------



## froggy7777

Yes Catherine602, have checked out Mayo Clinic. They are aware of her type of illness. They give suggestions. They do not have specific cure; but they are working all the time in attempts to help with this illness. Have taken her to Cleveland Clinic. They could not really help. She takes Vit-C & D every day. She lives in pain 24/7. Pain meds help a little. Please type in C R P S and read about it. Horrible illness. I hate it. It has stolen my wife from me. I appreciate yor response. Thank you. Please be a friend.


----------



## Catherine602

One thing about the vitamin C and D is that the dosages should be higher than what is usually used in multivitamins. The blood levels should be monitored as well. Does she use wet heat and topical anti-inflammatory on the painful or sensitive areas? 

I attached two papers that contain some recommendations that you can share with her physicians. Don't show them the papers but ask about the treatment recommended. They are rather complicated but read the conclusions and I will be happy to help you with interpretations and what to ask her physician. The thing about treatment is that the patient needs to be their own advocate. Ask for the rationale for not trying a number of therapies until the right combination is found. 

I think aggressive treatment of her disease should be attempted since the symptoms are so debilitating. Sometimes physicians need to be prompted to take the time to do this and they don't know everything if they are not specialist of the treatment of a rare disease. 

Another thing you may try is to contact the experts in the field. The contact info for the author of the papers are included at the end of the first page. You may be surprised, they are frequently very helpful and may recommend an expert. All the best.


----------



## 225985

Looks like you already contacted some of the best clinics in the US. @Catherine602 is right. "The thing about treatment is that the patient needs to be their own advocate." In my case we have averaged 25 doctor visits a year of past four years and I continue to ask questions and probe for better treatment. I assume you already are in contact with a pain management specialist. 

50+ years of marriage? Wow. You truly have been blessed. I am praying for Mrs. Froggy.


----------

